# birth control/female problems? :(



## msaesthetic (Apr 6, 2008)

......


----------



## eye_pr0mise (Apr 6, 2008)

ive just started taking loestrin and it hasn't been a problem for me.
the best thing to do would be to just go to the doctor. you dont have
to go with your mom


----------



## MACBeautyAddict (Apr 6, 2008)

Hi, well my name is Danielle and I'm 13. I started taking Yasmin just back in January. MY doctor prescribed it for me so I could have a normal and regulated cycle. I'm a virgin and I'm not sexually active. But for you, I think that Vaginal discharge is nothing abnormal, because when I first started developing hormonally it was something that I had to get used to, sooo it's nothing out of the ordinary. To prevent messing up your clothes, just wear a bladder control pad or just a regular pad to be on the safe side... 
Also, about being sexually active, ummm if it sounds like a good decision to you, just tell your mother the truth. Like, just have a mother to daughter talk with her... Hopefully she doesn't over react..
**I'm always here if u need any advice.*

Love, 
   Danielle xoxo


----------



## sugarbianca (Apr 6, 2008)

Wetness when taking Bcp is not uncommon since esentially they 'trick' your body by using hormones that produce conditions that are present during pregnancy, increased wetness being one of the side effects. If it's really in excess then speak with the doc who gave you the pills about your cocerns and I should say that having sex is an activity for the mature so if you're doing it be mature enougth to deal with her knowing and talk to her, her reaction and advice may surprise you.


----------



## msaesthetic (Apr 6, 2008)

thanks girls. you've helped a lot.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Apr 7, 2008)

yeah birth control pills did that to me too.  I was always wearing pantyliners and when i went off the pill it stopped alot.


----------

